

Can I merge two HN accounts?  - e13tra


======
e13tra
or delete one?

~~~
krapp
As far as I know ... no, and not unless you ask pg.

~~~
e13tra
Thanks, I couldn't find any info on this, thought maybe I missed something.
I'll just stop using one of them (forgot my info while abroad).

